# U.S. AMPS DE-1000 MADE IN FLORIDA, U.S.A.



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

CHECK IT OUT, U.S. AMPS DE-1000 HANDCRAFTED IN FLORIDA, U.S.A. READY TO ROCK 

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

mucho bass


----------



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

mucho mucho bass


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

nice. I love them amps. I could use a 1 ohm amp too...glws


----------



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

SOLD!!!


----------

